# Russian/Polish: Junk food



## Brian P

Есть на русском языке термин для "junk food" - то есть еда у которой мало питательной ценности как например гамбургеры, конфеты итд? Может быть 'еда-мусор'?


----------



## Maroseika

Brian P said:


> Есть на русском языке термин для "junk food" - то есть еда у которой мало питательной ценности как например гамбургеры, конфеты итд? Может быть 'еда-мусор'?


Например, бомж-пакет (instant soup)
Но общего названия, кажется, ещё нет.
P.S. Конфеты ОЧЕНЬ питательны.


----------



## cyanista

Ммдаа, вот это вопрос! По-моему, в русском нет ничего подходящего. Есть такое понятие "питаться всухомятку", но это не совсем одно и то же. 

Но, если подумать, сторонники здоровой пищи нередко называют гамбургеры и Co.  лестными словами "дрянь" и "отрава".


----------



## Crescent

Brian P said:


> Есть на русском языке термин для "junk food" - то есть еда у которой мало питательной ценности как например гамбургеры, конфеты итд? Может быть 'еда-мусор'?


Nice try, Brian!   I really like it! 
But unfortunately, no, we don't tend to have a set expression for this, and instead (like in most things nowadays  ) we stole the english term and just call it:* джанк-фуд*.
This is even more common when refering to McDonalds, and then we call it: *фаст-фуд* (fast-food) или забегаловка (although I'm not too sure about the latter one - perhaps this is just what my grandfather likes to call it as a joke..) Hhm...


----------



## Maroseika

Может быть, "нездоровая пища"?


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> Nice try, Brian!   I really like it!
> But unfortunately, no, we don't tend to have a set expression for this, and instead (like in most things nowadays  ) we stole the english term and just call it:* джанк-фуд*.
> This is even more common when refering to McDonalds, and then we call it: *фаст-фуд* (fast-food) или забегаловка (although I'm not too sure about the latter one - perhaps this is just what my grandfather likes to call it as a joke..) Hhm...


I  like this word забегаловка very much, but it doesn't mean any food, it's just a sort of cafe.
Also стекляшка, тошниловка, etc.
Фаст-фуд - yes, you are quite right, this term is also more and more used in Russia, but джанк-фуд - not yet.


----------



## AndrzejR

In polish we don`t have any special phrase for junk food. We can say _niezdrowe jedzenie_ (unhealthy food).


----------



## Thomas1

AndrzejR said:


> In polish we don`t have any special phrase for junk food. We can say _niezdrowe jedzenie_ (unhealthy food).





Brian P said:


> Witaj Tomie!
> 
> Take a look at my thread on "junk food" in this forum and tell me what you call it po-polsku.


Hello Brian,

Same as the Russian folks, we don't have a fixed translation for this term. I think Andrzej gave a good translation of it. Here are a few more that I saw:
_tanie jedzenie_,
szybkie jedzenie,
_bezwartościowe produkty spożycze_,
_fast food,_ 
and even
_junk food_

Anyway, hearing this term a brand of well known chain fastfood restaurants comes to my mind and to these of many of my compatriots. So people very often refer to it as _jedzenie/żarcie z MacDonalda _or relate to it while talking about junk food.

I guess we don't have a fixed term for this since this type of food is relatively new for us.


Tom


----------



## Etcetera

Фаст-фуд is frequently used, and when people call something фаст-фуд, it usually presupposes that the food isn't healthy.


----------



## Hotmale

Thomas1 said:


> Hello Brian,
> 
> Same as the Russian folks, we don't have a fixed translation for this term. I think Andrzej gave a good translation of it. Here are a few more that I saw:
> _tanie jedzenie_,
> szybkie jedzenie,
> _bezwartościowe produkty spożycze_,
> _fast food,_
> and even
> _junk food_
> 
> Anyway, hearing this term a brand of well known chain fastfood restaurants comes to my mind and to these of many of my compatriots. So people very often refer to it as _jedzenie/żarcie z MacDonalda _or relate to it while talking about junk food.
> 
> I guess we don't have a fixed term for this since this type of food is relatively new for us.
> 
> 
> Tom



Hello,
I've even heard MacShit, sorry  .


----------



## Anatoli

AndrzejR said:


> In polish we don`t have any special phrase for junk food. We can say _niezdrowe jedzenie_ (unhealthy food).


The best equivalent I can come up with is similar to Polish: *нездоровая пища *- that's what junk food is - unhealthy food.


----------

